# Starspirit plastic repairs



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Just back from latest trip and spotted a couple of problems:

The plastic surround on the water hatch in the floor has started to crack. I have beefed up the flimsy wooden battens which support it with metal brackets which should stop matters getting worse. Looked at O'Leary's and they want £40+ for one (it's just a bit of plastic!). Got me wondering if there are fabricators out there who will make these things up for you in metal, same as the under floor storage one. Anyone got any ideas?

There appears to be a small crack appearing in the bathroom sink where the tap goes through. This whole area is a bit flimsy and flexes when using the tap. Dread to think how much a new basin would be, if indeed you can get them. Any ideas on resolving this and stopping it getting any worse?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Peter

PS. Used bio tabs in toilet for first time this trip - excellent!

PPS. Having spent 1,000,000 hours dismantling and cleaning the extractor fan I have cut a piece of filter to size and put it over the grill. Result, the fan assembly is as clean as when we left home!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The plastic trap frame is totally crap as it is hollow on the back it should have been fitted with grip fill to make it solid. Just one of many flaws that Autocruise suffered and Bentley's better do better because most Autocruise owners know of all the poor failings in those pre Swift models. I also had to replace all the laughable wooden support around the trap too 
I would buy a new one and fit it correctly but I'm loath to pay Oleary's that ridiculous amount of money.
If you find anyone that does an alternative I'll be happy too! :roll:

BTW for all it appears to be metal the other frame is actually GRP and fairly substantial but I've replaced the support under that too with aluminium angle.

I fitted a finger pull fitting too cos it looked crap with the carpets out


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

peterandirene said:


> PPS. Having spent 1,000,000 hours dismantling and cleaning the extractor fan I have cut a piece of filter to size and put it over the grill. Result, the fan assembly is as clean as when we left home!


Now why didn't I think of that. Doh, stupid me.
Thanks.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Love the brass pulls. Are they readily available? 

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes lots on ebay. Do a good search for lowest price as they vary quite a bit
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/52mm-x-38...essories_LE&hash=item3cb9f921c8#ht_1819wt_901


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Spent a pleasant afternoon fitting the brass finger pulls.A great improvement. Thanks for the idea Techno.

Peter


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the idea of the brass rings Techno100.
I went on ebay & bought these as a small variation on the theme.

Also had to do some resticking of the lino so decided to "belt & braces" with some tape as well.


----------

